# Trolling/Boating Newbee



## screamin'reels (Nov 15, 2005)

Greetings to all. Ive been on pier and surf for a while now and usually post in the kayak section or post about land based sharkin but now ive been stationed in the far off island of Okinawa and land based fishing just isnt cutting it since the sand bars stretch out forever and the water stays shallow..i mean the 9/0 has a good bunch of line on it but its not there to get worn away across the bars and reefs. So now im off to get my boating license this weekend and venture out until the deep blue but do not have the least idea how to troll for the big ones, what lures to tie or even how to begin..im just lookin' for some good advice or links i can study up on and learn learn learn..i know i can get out there and shark with my chum and rigs but its time to get into some of the offshore action these foreign seas have to offer thanks for any advice i can get...later


----------



## screamin'reels (Nov 15, 2005)

Man getting a response on the boating board is harder than catching the fish...cmon guys somebody has got some info for me:--|


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

Christ You Posted At 2 Am And Came Back The Same Day ? These Guys Had To Go Back To Work July 5th.......they Have Real Jobs.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

You also have to know how to troll the water you are in. I can say that not many of us have fished in any waters but those in the states so the methods are probably different. My best advice is to hire on to a charter that will take you out doing the type of fishing you want to do. Make sure they do not mind teaching you about what they are doing. Then ask as many questions as you can and OBSERVE.

Then go an imitate.

I can suggest how to troll to you but I only know about trolling the bay ... and I am a newbie at that too.


----------



## screamin'reels (Nov 15, 2005)

RACN35 said:


> Christ You Posted At 2 Am And Came Back The Same Day ? These Guys Had To Go Back To Work July 5th.......they Have Real Jobs.


Last time i checked fighting for your freedom was a real job which ive been doing for 7 years now..something im sure you've never encountered..whoops im sorry i had a long weekend for INDEPENDANCE DAY!!! If you dont have an answer to the post you should just keep to yourself and let the ones with knowledge share it..it helps keep the stupidity within your crowds..the boards are not for that. Moving on...

With that being said thanks for the advice CYGNUS X1..Im all signed up on a charter for next week and am going to pick the Capt's Brain..stay tuned for more posts with reports and pics..


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

*oh wow i am impressed !! NOT .......last time i checked i had more than 7 years SEA TIME on carriers........now that you have your foot in your mouth, i would still like to be of course the BETTER man and thank you for taking over the watch....since i retired after 22 years in the Navy......*


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

*I guess you missed this post too .........*

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28633


----------



## screamin'reels (Nov 15, 2005)

RACN35 said:


> *oh wow i am impressed !! NOT .......last time i checked i had more than 7 years SEA TIME on carriers........now that you have your foot in your mouth, i would still like to be of course the BETTER man and thank you for taking over the watch....since i retired after 22 years in the Navy......*


Well i guess were even..your 22 years in the Navy is equivalent to my 7 years in the Corps..now do you have any FISHING info. Im not here to discuss our "careers"


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

so are you in Okinawa now and gonna fish there or are back in carolina ? i guess would the first question


----------



## screamin'reels (Nov 15, 2005)

Im in Oki now, im sure youve been..lol..actually waiting for a typhoon to hit tonite!! Thanks for the PM im gonna check out those sites


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

1st. thanks for your service. The reason you didn't get much response here is bacause you're into a totally different type of fishing. You're going after yellowfin, bigeye & skipjack tuna, wahoo, mahi, and blue marlin. This is all offshore, big gun stuff. You're talking about specialized tackle and techniques which is very exciting but for the most part isn't relevant to this board. Like was said earlier, go on a few charters, pay attention and ask lots of questions. When you think you're ready to give it a try take someone with you who is experienced. Good luck and be very carefull.


----------



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

What type of fish you want to troll for?


----------



## screamin'reels (Nov 15, 2005)

*got it..*

went out on a charter with a bunch of my buddies out here and picked the capn's brain..in the meantime we caught over 100 fish..yellowfin, skipjacks and bigeye along with a couple mahi that were to small so we tossed em..was a great time but im more into big game...!!!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Screamin'reels-If you want bigger game guess you need to charter a boat that targets marlin and shark. I guess you've outfitted your boat with Penn 130 ST International reels at $1100.00 a pop since you're into BIG game stuff. Keep us little fish guys posted with your adventures. Sounds very exciting.


----------

